# Rope?



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys so i was thinking about hanging some rope in my room because right now Aero likes just chilling at the highest point in my room which is on the top of my shelving unit but hes always knocking things over and chewing on things i wish he wouldnt so i want to give him his own play area that is just as high.....i want to get him a lil play gym but the only ones ive seen so far are the big ones that are on its own stand which i cant fit in my room or small ones that arent built very good....im not very handy so i thought i cant go wrong with just stringing some rope across my room right? so anyway my question is are there any kinds of rope that arent bird safe? or are all ropes that you can get at say home depot okay? im planning on hanging one rope above the other so i can hang toys on the top one.....does this sound like a good plan? I know its kinda a stupid question but theres so many things harmful to birds out there i wanna make sure im not harming Aero.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres my room you can see aero on top of the shelf...I was thinking of hanging the rope from my curtain rod to the top of the shelf maybe? and then just placing newspaper under the rope when hes out because i have carpet in my room and its not fun cleaning poo off of the carpet  If anyone sees anything wrong with my idea or has better suggestions id love to hear them its just so hard working with such a small space * sigh*


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I know someone that got a rope like the perch ropes we use for our birds...but it was a dog toy and unraveled it...they used that and it worked perfect...someone on here has done that too I think. The main concern I would have is to make sure no one comes in your door when Aero is on the rope. Not sure how close the door will be to the rope though.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

the problem i see is that your rope won't be any taller than your shelving. so he might just happily stay where he is after you put the rope up!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I think thats a good idea. I know that hemp, sisal, and cotton are safe but you have to be sure they have not been treated with any chemicals. Other ropes can fray into long strands and birds feet can tangle in them.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys and tielmom no worries that's actually my closet door...my entrance door has a lock on it so noone comes in while the birds out but your right I
might have to take down one side of the rope to open the door hmmm


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was going to get something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0002GUW...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B0002GUWBY


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can make a hanging playgym. i made one. you need wire clothes hangers. unwind them and shape them then cover them with rope of fabric (wrap them) and get ceiling hooks and hang them on the ceiling. my birds love them. you can make boings, circle swings, and all sorts of things. heres my playgym, hope this helps


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are good where is the clothes hangers


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wrapped under the fabric lol i wrap the wire so it doesnt show so they cant chew it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ah i see lol just checking ebay as i got no wire ones


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> wrapped under the fabric lol i wrap the wire so it doesnt show so they cant chew it


Ordered the hangers lol what fabric can i use


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cant you get them at a local store?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i use fleece pet blankets or old pajama pants and tightly wrap them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

all plastic ones they sell now
iv got load of old clothes which i cant fit into anymore


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, make sure none are frayed and use them. but you have to check frequently for wear and tear. if they show any fraying after awhile you have to replace the fabric. ive yet to do that yet as i havent noticed wear. but keep an eye out


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh, the hook on the clotheshanger, keep it, but bend it closed for the spiral boing perches. then take cotton twine and wrap the metal around the hook so the birds cant chew that either. i hope lucky, cookie, kiwi, and tweety like them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ok i will do


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> you can make a hanging playgym. i made one. you need wire clothes hangers. unwind them and shape them then cover them with rope of fabric (wrap them) and get ceiling hooks and hang them on the ceiling. my birds love them. you can make boings, circle swings, and all sorts of things. heres my playgym, hope this helps.
> 
> I love this idea! Guess what my next project will be?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol these are big hits with my birds. and you can prolly come up with new ideas, you never know!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow thats pretty cool Dallytsuka ......i like that idea i could hang them right over his cage.....so its just coat hangers wrapped in fabric then? im sure i could do that


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Around here you can pay well over $100.00 for the large orbits. Your so inventive DallyTsuka!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well in my city there are tons of small pet stores but none of them ever have cool bird toys * sigh*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i want whats best for my birds but i dont have a lot of money so i find other ways. really, its a bit hard on the fingers since the wire can be funny to work with so people with arthritis may have alot of trouble making these. but theyre easy. you can make them for in the cage if the cage is big enough. here're some things ive made as well. i also put a spiral perch in the shower because tsuka likes the shower.









play perch for dally

















and their cages with stuff in them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sarah, i know what you mean. i have petvalue, petwise, 2 petsmarts, 2 corbrets (aweful dirty animal mill places), and really, pet value is my favourite for quality and price. but they have limited selection. corbrets is filthy, petsmart--great selection, but too expensive. petwise ive yet to check out but im going to soon!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya ive got a bunch of pet values but the one i use doesnt carry too many bird items and then there are two independantly owned pet stores near me, one of them i dont really like because it stinks and the stores a mess so i try not to use that one....and the other one i got Aero from so its okay. There isnt a petsmart in my city but theres one the next city over so i only get to go there on rare occassions. Id like to try Aero in the shower...he doesnt like being sprayed though so i dont know how well the shower will go over with him lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally's not the biggest fan but tsuka likes sticking his head in and drinking it... weirdo.

just out of my city theres an exotic pet store. theyre crowded but the animals are all well cared for. they can have some messy moments though, but the prices are also reasonable


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

If anyone lives near a Tisol they are so. lucky. I have a few in my area and they are the absolute BEST for variety, and price, plus the staff generally know what's what. They're great. I definitely recommend them.


----------

